# Sabine Ride



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally tried my hand at making a riding video. A couple of us went to Sabine ATV Park Saturday and had a great, but chilly ride. Hopefully this works!

Sabine ATV Park - Brantley Gilbert "Kick It In The Sticks", Frank Foster - "Blue Collar Boys" - YouTube


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

looks good man!! where 'bouts in louisiana you live?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good. Nice work.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

lsu_mike said:


> looks good man!! where 'bouts in louisiana you live?



Id love to know to lol


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I know it was just a couple of holes, but I'm just trying to get my feet wet with the video making. @lsumike, I live towards Leesville, about 30 minutes west of Alexandria.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

BlackDawg said:


> Thanks, guys! I know it was just a couple of holes, but I'm just trying to get my feet wet with the video making. @lsumike, I live towards Leesville, about 30 minutes west of Alexandria.


I pass through there when I go to Toledo bend to visit family


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

BlackDawg said:


> Thanks, guys! I know it was just a couple of holes, but I'm just trying to get my feet wet with the video making. @lsumike, I live towards Leesville, about 30 minutes west of Alexandria.



gotcha!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice, not bad at all.. They only get better from there, can't wait for more


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice vid!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Good job on the video man.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

pretty cool. ol boy on the mudpro has way too much air in his back tires!


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice one! You have a really good looking bike! Love that orange!


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Cant watch on mobil device


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

scroll down and click desktop if ur on a phone


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice job man. I subcribed! I want to make a ride over to sabine this spring.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

logan let me know if/when u go to sabine! its 4 hours from me but my crew loves it!


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Southernmuddjunkie said:


> Nice job man. I subcribed! I want to make a ride over to sabine this spring.


If yall come, be sure to let me know! Same to you, bogger.

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------



mini bogger said:


> pretty cool. ol boy on the mudpro has way too much air in his back tires!


That's what I said too, but he barely has any air in them. We checked! They actually look flat when I'm riding behind his bike.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

skinnies ftw


----------

